# Revuenon 50mm f/1.9



## BKSPicture

*Aperture: *
f/1.9 to f/16
6 bladed aperure (Auto only)


*Closest Focus: *
0.45m (1.5ft)


*Weight:*
145g


*Mount:*
M42


*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Revuenon_50mm_f1.9.html[/URL]


----------

